# The Power Of Dreams



## majlo

Hello,
What do you say "The Power Of Dreams" (Soichiro Honda's motto) in Japanese?
Thank you in advance,
majlo


----------



## fitter.happier

I'd go for 夢の力 (yume no chikara).


----------



## majlo

Could also any native speakers comment on that, please?


----------



## Beejay

I'm not native but it seems quite sound to me. :]


----------



## kyn

夢の力 (yume no chikara) is correct.
I watched a commercial of Honda, and that's exactly the words appearing below "Honda"


----------



## majlo

Thank you, guys! That's exactly what I wanted to know. 

P.S. How is the "ch" pronounced in the word "chikara"? Is it /k/, /sch/ like in *Ch*evrolet or /tsch/ like in *ch*eck?


----------



## majlo

夢の力
Could you tell me if this is the same expression? I changed the font of the word in MS Word and the 2nd letter seems a bit different so I'm not sure if it's correct. Thank you.

http://www.republika.pl/majlo20/yume.JPG


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, Majlo.  The image you attached is a calligraphic rendition of 夢の力.


----------



## majlo

Arigato, Flaminius! 
And what about the pronunciation?


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, pronunciation.


> /tsch/ like in *ch*eck


----------



## majlo

Oh, I'm surprised as I found an advertisement of Honda on the net, and the speaker said /schikara/, but he was a native speaker of English so I definitely believe _you_, Flaminius.


----------

